# Cal 34?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Help, I am currently looking at purchasing a 1969 Cal 34. I have owned several smaller boats and I am looking to "make the jump" and move up. Any comments on this boat? It is fully found and has been extensively updated with: new interior (bulkheads, varnish, cushions, lights, head...), new electronics (GPS,auto,wind...), new running rigging, new wiring, rebuilt Atomic 4 and 5 sails (2 new w/ the remainder reconditioned). This seems like a lot of boat for the $25,500 asking price (including Zodiac w/ new 8hp)- But that is still alot of money and I want to be sure. Any info on price/value and performance would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For performance information go to www.phrfne.org and compare the boats that suit you. The smaller the number the faster the boat with the exception that these numbers assume that a spinaker will be flown. Add about 21 to these numbers for no spinnaker. This only matters if you compare to say a Nonsuch 26 that files no spinaker.

The Cal 34-1 has a rating of 174 which is moderate in performance.

As to value I have no idea what the market is like where you are. While the Cal 34 is big enough the boat does not stand out to me that one that would be my first choice in this price range.

A friend just sold a C&C 35-1 for $26,900 with the A-4. In 1995 I bought a C&C 35-1 for $22,000 on the east coast and it had a diesel but I admit nothing else but old racing gear. These are 1973 boats.

If there is a C&C 35-1 or C&C 35-2 in your area then go and look at it. There are other boats too for sure but these were really good sailors in their day. These boats have nice lines.


----------



## mattfarrell (Oct 23, 2000)

jump on it. The Cal 34 is an excellent boat. I have a 1969 Cal 2-30 and love it. You should really join the Cal list email list here on sailnet. Many 34 owners, and many intelligent, experienced owners of Cals.mf


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have a ''76 Cal 34-II. Have owned it for 6 yrs. Have cruised MD to ME. It is a great design - fast off the wind (it does pound to windward in chop), very quick and manueverable, great interior layout. The twin quarter berth layout makes a great seaboat, and is very comfortable for family with 2 children. They each have own space. Would be same for older crew. 

If you have found one in good shape, it should be a good buy at $25K. Only draw back I see from your description is Atomic 4. It is a good, if old, engine, but a diesel would be much more preferable. I recently repowered to the tune of $15K. This is an expense you should expect in the future. 

I do not hesitate to talke mine offshore. The only limiting factor in my opinion is limited tankage. Can''t go too far on 40 gal. of water and 20 of fuel.

Hope that helps, Dave C.


----------



## erblackiv (Mar 21, 2007)

*Cal 34 for sale*

I have a 1969 Cal 34 at Bock Marine near Beafort, NC. It has an A-4 (rebuilt with low hours but needs attention) and a new (less than 20 hours) Yahama 9.9 longshaft high thrust outboard. The boat needs some cosmetic work and wiring, but is otherwise in good working order. Comes with dighny and ground tackle and all saftety equipment. 5 sails in good condition. New baby in the family and need to sell quick.

Listed elsewhere for $11,500. Make an offer

Bob Black 
252 240-2794
919 218-9069


----------

